# Winterizing A Bit Late



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Hoping for the best this afternoon when I try and winterize the trailer. It has been below freezin for a week now and I'm finally winterizing. I've had heat in it for a week and a half but I dont know if that was enough?? Wish me luck!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck, Joe.
We're keeping our fingers crossed for you!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I had my fingers crossed when I winterized today also.







I had to use my wife's hair dryer to thaw the water pump, I thought it was done for. But low and behold I now have pink stuff in all the lines. Sigh of relief.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Left our rig in Hotlanta to fly back home for xmas. Thought about just draining all the lines, but at the last minute, bought some pink stuff and winterized the whole thing. Glad I did. This whole global warming stuff doesn't seem to be working to well....


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

vdub said:


> Left our rig in Hotlanta to fly back home for xmas. Thought about just draining all the lines, but at the last minute, bought some pink stuff and winterized the whole thing. Glad I did. This whole global warming stuff doesn't seem to be working to well....


Oh it's working REAL well....5 degrees this morning in the Adirondack Mountians of upstate NY!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

vdub said:


> Left our rig in Hotlanta to fly back home for xmas. Thought about just draining all the lines, but at the last minute, bought some pink stuff and winterized the whole thing. Glad I did. This whole global warming stuff doesn't seem to be working to well....


Global Warming. I love it. We've had three of the coolest summers in history, all back to back. And some of the wettest, too. (We're nearing the record for precipitation - about 1-1/2 inches shy right now.) The Illinois River was above floodstage for 93 consecutive days this past spring/summer - another record.

But since this kind of stuff is happening everywhere, the global warming name tag kinda lost it's punch (ya think!). So now, the term is "Global Climate Change." This one will be harder to debunk by us lay-people. (Like the climate has never changed globally before. We're just "helping it along" a little quicker.)

Couldn't resist replying about "Global Warming."









Mike


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Well all is well put water in the tank and tested everything. Really lucked out with no leaks. When I winterized the hot water tank had about 4 inches of ice in it and the cathode rod was frozen stuck in the tank. I am pleased everything worked out this time. I feel the fact that there was some heat in the trailer is what saved me.














Now its time to get ready to go camping.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

jozway said:


> Well all is well put water in the tank and tested everything. Really lucked out with no leaks. When I winterized the hot water tank had about 4 inches of ice in it and the cathode rod was frozen stuck in the tank. I am pleased everything worked out this time. I feel the fact that there was some heat in the trailer is what saved me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear everything went well. Yep, in another month we all will be de-winterizing or as I like to call it, Springerizing!


----------

